# Chacoan - Fact or Fiction?



## Rodney Irwin (Oct 22, 2016)

I am hoping someone can provide exact details on features that can be used to identify Chacoans
as something different than a normal Black and White. Regular Black and Whites have a large spectrum
of contrast and markings that occur naturally. Many grow into a much larger size than others naturally
due to various factors such as diet, exercise, enclosure, sunlight Etc.

I have not been able to find any taxonomy that supports Chacoans as unique and different.
I look forward and hope you will respond to this post. I am looking for specifics,not vague
answers such as " because it's parents were Chacoan" or," because the breeder or person who
sold it to me said it was Chacoan"

I appreciate any help you can provide.

Rodney Irwin
Tegusonly.com


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Oct 23, 2016)

I've been wanting to understand that myself. Can't wait to see, what comments will members come up with.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 23, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> I've been wanting to understand that myself. Can't wait to see, what comments will members come up with.


For scientific accuracy, I suspect a long wait.


----------



## Emily L Valin (Nov 19, 2016)

To my understanding, Chacoans and Blues are very similar, they are just opposite in size. Chacoans are the largest of the tegu species and tend to be very docile, some say more so than the Argentines. They usually have high whites, but are not always as white as the dwarf blues. My chacoan is 4 months old and already about 2 feet long. Its difficult to find info on chacoans, I'm not really sure why. There are alot of breeders that claim they are the only ones that breed 'true' chacoans, I wouldn't believe that though.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Emily L Valin said:


> To my understanding, Chacoans and Blues are very similar, they are just opposite in size. Chacoans are the largest of the tegu species and tend to be very docile, some say more so than the Argentines. They usually have high whites, but are not always as white as the dwarf blues. My chacoan is 4 months old and already about 2 feet long. Its difficult to find info on chacoans, I'm not really sure why. There are alot of breeders that claim they are the only ones that breed 'true' chacoans, I wouldn't believe that though.


H Emily- To date no one knows if somewhere in SouthvAmerica there exists populations of either of them or if they are morphs to be found anywhere that are selectively-bred in captivity. Maybe morphs that are unsuccessful in the wild. 

So-called blues are smaller and the males have reduced jowls. 

Otherwise, they're a mixed bag. Genetics and care combine in growth rate and size. All tameable. Some cuddlier than others. 

I always say that the best tegu is the one you want. My three are wild-caught from southern Florida. I love'm!


----------

